# Spring und Swing



## anonym (18. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
bisher habe ich überwiegend JEE Anwendungen mit Swing-Clients gebaut. Jetzt wollte ich mir mal Spring anschauen und kleinere Anwendungen migrieren. Hierbei stellt sich aber die Frage, ob man bei Spring auch Swing clients bauen kann. Habe bisher noch nirgendwo ein Tutorial oder ähnlich gefunden.

Weiß da jemand was?

gruß,
wolle


----------



## Björn K. (19. Aug 2007)

Hallo!

Das sollte gehen, habe ich allerdings auch nicht gemacht. Spring stellt dir in erste Linie eine Facade im XML-Format zur Verfügung, in der du Spring-Beans instanzieren und verdrahten kannst (Dependency Injection). Diese Spring Beans müssen als Services implementiert sein. Ein Service besteht aus einer einfachen JAVA-Klasse und einem (Java-)Interface, was sagen welche Funktionen der XML-Facade (welche auch den Context Deiner Anwendung aufbaut)  zur Verfügung stellt.

Diese Services kannst du einfach in der XML-Facade so deklarieren, dass sie als RMI oder Webservice zur Verfügung stellen.

Danach kannst du eine Swing-Applikation bauen und sie als Webservice-Konsumer oder RMI-Client verwenden. 

Viele Grüße

Björn Karpenstein


----------



## orribl (20. Aug 2007)

Hi,
Spring + Application ist kein Problem; hier ein Beispiel (Ist zwar 'ne Konsolenanwendung, das Prinzip wird hier aber erklaert:
www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jee-spring.htm


----------

